# Why compare with any animal?



## Raj (Oct 7, 2007)

Why Gentiles were considered like dogs? What is the feature in a dog which is equal to Gentile practice?


----------



## blhowes (Oct 7, 2007)

Raj said:


> Why Gentiles were considered like dogs? What is the feature in a dog which is equal to Gentile practice?



Here's what Gill says about dogs in Matthew 7:6

Mat 7:6 - Give not that which is holy to the dogs,.... Dogs were unclean creatures by the law; the price of one might not be brought into the house of the Lord, for a vow, Deu_23:18 yea, these creatures were not admitted into several temples of the Heathens (h). Things profane and unclean, as flesh torn by beasts, were ordered to be given to them, Exo_22:31 but nothing that was holy was to be given them, as holy flesh, or the holy oblations, or anything that was consecrated to holy uses; to which is the allusion here. It is a common maxim (i) with the Jews, ​


----------

